# Guy harasses women and then pepper sprays them



## Salludon (Apr 20, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.





Did he say “little foid” at 0:36?


----------



## unwhippedcream (Apr 20, 2022)

Jfl


----------



## Deleted member 18603 (Apr 20, 2022)

he's the main character irl


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 20, 2022)

unwhippedcream said:


> Jfl


----------



## 2d v2 (Apr 20, 2022)

i would have left this autist with brain damage . Incels like this are insufferable, what a fucking retard


----------



## Deleted member 15569 (Apr 20, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> i would have left this autist with brain damage . Incels like this are insufferable, what a fucking retard


You wouldn’t do shit, you would have taken the abuse like the faggot you are


----------



## Kozner (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## galego123 (Apr 20, 2022)

low inhib bad boy


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Apr 20, 2022)

Smooth Sanchez & catfish man vibes. Def a incels.is user


----------



## 2d v2 (Apr 20, 2022)

DogPilledAsFuck said:


> You wouldn’t do shit, you would have taken the abuse like the faggot you are


_*mijo*_* I will knock every tooth out of your skull but you could punch me many times with no effect since my skull is calcified from thousands of hammer hits. TL;DR, Heightmogged, frame mogged, voice mogged and test mogged.*


----------



## whiteissuperior (Apr 20, 2022)

I just wanna know who this is tbh


----------



## justinzayn (Apr 20, 2022)

this cant real




*only 6 psl plus guys are allowed this level of cold approach by females
if that guy is white,then he should do this in rice land*


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Apr 20, 2022)

MIRIN low inhib. After a point everyone becomes low inhib i feel fuck this world


----------



## Deleted member 18603 (Apr 20, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> i would have left this autist with brain damage . Incels like this are insufferable, what a fucking retard



only an incel neckbeard would say this, typical redditor response

I'll defend m'ladies with all my wrath 

slit your wrists you cringe faggot


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Apr 20, 2022)

t


justinzayn said:


> View attachment 1642912
> 
> *only 6 psl plus guys are allowed this level of cold approach by females
> if that guy is white,he should do this in rice land*


hat guy on right would mog if lean and had brows tbh


----------



## cvzvvc (Apr 20, 2022)

Maher would have had them in a brutal public throatfucking 3 way within five seconds of approach

Our videographer here? He'll be looking at a year plus of house arrest : o )


----------



## 2d v2 (Apr 20, 2022)

wizard master said:


> only an incel neckbeard would say this, typical redditor response
> 
> I'll defend m'ladies with all my wrath
> 
> slit your wrists you cringe faggot


Only someone who was bullied all their life would side with a low t cringe faggot who harrasses women who are weaker then uses pepper spray, fucking literal pussy faggot.

Obv not gonna get fucked by doing this shit so he knows its totally over. 

The whole thing, him, you, its an ER case waiting to happen. Rope you demented autist.


----------



## 2d v2 (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Hipcel (Apr 20, 2022)

Repost.


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Apr 20, 2022)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Smooth Sanchez & catfish man vibes. Def a incels.is user


Free my nigga smooth sanchez


----------



## Deleted member 18603 (Apr 20, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> Only someone who was bullied all their life would side with a low t cringe faggot who harrasses women who are weaker then uses pepper spray, fucking literal pussy faggot.



so we can harass males but not females?


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Apr 20, 2022)

@Salludon watches videos like these to experience the West. This would never happen in Pakistan because the women are submissive to Paki bad boys, which explains why there are so many headlines of gang rapes.


----------



## 2d v2 (Apr 20, 2022)

wizard master said:


> so we can harass males but not females?


Find other men to fight, there are plenty who will start shit for no reason. I punched the shit out of someone many times, I've been punched and I've ran from fights.

This faggot pepper sprayed a GIRL then RUNS AWAY. He is a literal useless retarded faggot who needs to be executed. Faggots like him are the reason women are so scared in todays society.

Listen to the way he says "I just wanna phuck!" he sounds like some fucking cringe bob's burger character or an autistic weeaboo. YOu are following the example of a total autistic retarded low t pussy ass faggot.


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Apr 20, 2022)

"you bitch, you little foidddd"


----------



## BearBoy (Apr 20, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> Only someone who was bullied all their life would side with a low t cringe faggot who harrasses women who are weaker then uses pepper spray, fucking literal pussy faggot.
> 
> Obv not gonna get fucked by doing this shit so he knows its totally over.
> 
> The whole thing, him, you, its an ER case waiting to happen. Rope you demented autist.


Keep being a simp cuck for whores


----------



## BearBoy (Apr 20, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> Find other men to fight, there are plenty who will start shit for no reason. I punched the shit out of someone many times, I've been punched and I've ran from fights.
> 
> This faggot pepper sprayed a GIRL then RUNS AWAY. He is a literal useless retarded faggot who needs to be executed. Faggots like him are the reason women are so scared in todays society.
> 
> Listen to the way he says "I just wanna phuck!" he sounds like some fucking cringe bob's burger character or an autistic weeaboo. YOu are following the example of a total autistic retarded low t pussy ass faggot.


Women should be scared and know their place, nowadays they dont and i have seen this outside and many places women being disrespectful to men for no reason

Men back in the days used to slap the shit out of women when they were whoring around


----------



## 2d v2 (Apr 20, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> Keep being a simp cuck for whores





BearBoy said:


> Women should be scared and know their place, nowadays they dont and i have seen this outside and many places women being disrespectful to men for no reason
> 
> Men back in the days used to slap the shit out of women when they were whoring around








Women who are scared don't go out

Women who don't go out don't wanna fuck

Men with physical attraction don't have rape fantasies, only incels do. It's a mental illness that needs to be worked out.

Women whoring around is as old as human beings back to the time of monkeys. Weak men deserve to be disrespected, and strong men are not disrespected. Also if you can't put a woman back into her place with words, you are a cuck. 

You can hit on women, and I do every day. Some find it very disrespectful. I ask to fuck right off the bat many times. It's not considered respectful and it's not PC. Not a simp whatsoever, not a cuck since I don't keep slutty girls around.

*That guy looks, sounds, acts, and speaks like a total autistic faggot. I'm actually ashamed to see you step in and defend him or any of the pathetic smelly truecels that have inhabited this thread. Fucking shame on you.*


----------



## Dark Latino (Apr 20, 2022)

Imagine being a woman and retards like this harrasing you


----------



## Deleted member 18159 (Apr 20, 2022)

Based af


----------



## Gaia262 (Apr 20, 2022)

Salludon said:


> View attachment 1642893
> 
> 
> Did he say “little foid” at 0:36?



Do you have a picture of him? The first three seconds the woman was instantly creeped out.


----------



## Deleted member 17654 (Apr 20, 2022)

foids getting what they deserve


----------



## 2d v2 (Apr 20, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> You wouldn’t have done shit you faggot cuck


i would have urinated into your asshole then plunged all the piss out of it


----------



## Chadpreetmaybe (Apr 20, 2022)

Here's one more. Listen closely he called her a foid too jfl

Edit : i didn't see your whole video jfl, i found this in androcentrism channel lol




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## House Lannister (Apr 20, 2022)

*Mirin new PSL Saint*


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Apr 20, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> i would have urinated into your asshole then plunged all the piss out of it
> View attachment 1642991


Shut the fuck up you cuck faggot

Fucking degenerate trying to be a knight in shining armor for muh queenz


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Apr 20, 2022)

OMG this guy  who is he jfl


----------



## youngmax (Apr 20, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> Find other men to fight, there are plenty who will start shit for no reason. I punched the shit out of someone many times, I've been punched and I've ran from fights.
> 
> This faggot pepper sprayed a GIRL then RUNS AWAY. He is a literal useless retarded faggot who needs to be executed. Faggots like him are the reason women are so scared in todays society.
> 
> Listen to the way he says "I just wanna phuck!" he sounds like some fucking cringe bob's burger character or an autistic weeaboo. YOu are following the example of a total autistic retarded low t pussy ass faggot.


Are you trolling?


----------



## 2d v2 (Apr 20, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> Shut the fuck up you cuck faggot
> 
> Fucking degenerate trying to be a knight in shining armor for muh queenz





youngmax said:


> Are you trolling?


Nah man, not trolling. Some of this shit is truly retarded. 

Anyways, @PrinterAndFaxMachin keep seething, it fills you with the estrogen you need and I know your brain runs off the shit


----------



## Gonthar (Apr 20, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> I just wanna know who this is tbh


Jay Rockefeller(Johnny Young his real name): pics, clips and biography here:





Johnny / Young / Jay Rockefeller / theagingmuscles / Raveedc / Ceoofcausingascene


Archive of all of his videos here: https://mega.nz/folder/GXhyzK7J#lVyJdUf1o5NRuJ2Fd40mUQ Jay Rockefeller Jay Rockfeller(real name Johnny Young) is a self-proclaimed Gymcel (an incel who copes by working out) traveling in his rape van making pick up artist videos. I will start by showing you...




kiwifarms.net


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Apr 20, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> Anyways, @ /data/avatars/s/15/15004.jpg?1646062054 @PrinterAndFaxMachin keep seething


Nigga makes EIGHT different posts crying for this based gymcel spraying foids and he says I'M the one seething JFL at this stupid faggot

Keep barking for me


----------



## BoneDensity (Apr 20, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> Find other men to fight, there are plenty who will start shit for no reason. I punched the shit out of someone many times, I've been punched and I've ran from fights.
> 
> This faggot pepper sprayed a GIRL then RUNS AWAY. He is a literal useless retarded faggot who needs to be executed. Faggots like him are the reason women are so scared in todays society.
> 
> Listen to the way he says "I just wanna phuck!" he sounds like some fucking cringe bob's burger character or an autistic weeaboo. YOu are following the example of a total autistic retarded low t pussy ass faggot.



I can tell you're a docile cuck irl


----------



## 2d v2 (Apr 20, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> Nigga makes EIGHT different posts crying for this based gymcel spraying foids and he says I'M the one seething JFL at this stupid faggot
> 
> Keep barking for me


I have a solution for you, eat your own turd like a mars bar.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Apr 20, 2022)

Gonthar said:


> Jay Rockefeller(Johnny Young his real name): pics, clips and biography here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you read every word very informative


----------



## 2d v2 (Apr 20, 2022)

BoneDensity said:


> I can tell you're a docile cuck irl







[media]


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Apr 20, 2022)

Salludon said:


> View attachment 1642893
> 
> 
> Did he say “little foid” at 0:36?


Yes he did, he called her little foid


----------



## CursedOne (Apr 20, 2022)

Okay guys, who of you did this?


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Apr 20, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> i would have left this autist with brain damage . Incels like this are insufferable, what a fucking retard


You wouldn’t have done shit you stupid little bitch


----------



## fogdart (Apr 20, 2022)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Smooth Sanchez & catfish man vibes. Def a incels.is user





Salludon said:


> View attachment 1642893
> 
> 
> Did he say “little foid” at 0:36?


it's definitely this same dude


----------



## germanlooks (Apr 20, 2022)

Jfl at the retards here calling this based and deserved.

Imagine it was your mother, sister etc. who gets harassed like this. Still based?


----------



## randomuser2407 (Apr 20, 2022)

fogdart said:


> it's definitely this same dude



The women he catfishes aren't even hot, they are basically the types of Beckies that I can easily match with on Tinder.

The difference is just that they wouldn't drive 3h just to meet me.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 20, 2022)

fogdart said:


> it's definitely this same dude




He’s not. Look at his dark hands 







Probably a favella rat or a ethnic scum


----------



## BearBoy (Apr 20, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> Women who are scared don't go out
> 
> Women who don't go out don't wanna fuck
> 
> ...


I didnt read your faggot essay, keep crying bitchboy


----------



## fogdart (Apr 20, 2022)

Natural Hypertrophy said:


> The women he catfishes aren't even hot, they are basically the types of Beckies that I can easily match with on Tinder.
> 
> The difference is just that they wouldn't drive 3h just to meet me.


Exactly. Most of these chadfish experiments only prove one thing though: average women will do anything to be with a Chad. Stacys and high tier Beckys will unmatch ASAP or ghost you if you give them any unreasonable demands.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Apr 20, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Exactly. Most of these chadfish experiments only prove one thing though: average women will do anything to be with a Chad. Stacys and high tier Beckys will unmatch ASAP or ghost you if you give them any unreasonable demands.


What I have noticed more and more is that most Stacies are actually low tier Beckies who put on a ton of makeup and other accessories to fraud their looks.


----------



## BearBoy (Apr 20, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> Women who are scared don't go out
> 
> Women who don't go out don't wanna fuck
> 
> ...


Also stupid faggot a woman knows if he hits her he is going to jail and she assumes she has power over him also social media.

No matter how big you are or strong of a man, you live in the western world wake the fuck up bitchass


----------



## ScreaM (Apr 20, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Jfl at the retards here calling this based and deserved.
> 
> Imagine it was your mother, sister etc. who gets harassed like this. Still based?


deserve it if they go out dressed like prostitutes


----------



## JayAscension (Apr 20, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> i would have left this autist with brain damage . Incels like this are insufferable, what a fucking retard


Stfu you high inhib pussy. This nigga is Ultra Based.


----------



## looksmaxxed (Apr 20, 2022)

what's the point of that? he's still ugly and undesirable and he just made himself wanted by police


----------



## GetShrekt (Apr 20, 2022)

Chadpreetmaybe said:


> Here's one more. Listen closely he called her a foid too jfl
> 
> Edit : i didn't see your whole video jfl, i found this in androcentrism channel lol
> View attachment 1642994


Nigga did a drive by


----------



## JayAscension (Apr 20, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> Find other men to fight, there are plenty who will start shit for no reason. I punched the shit out of someone many times, I've been punched and I've ran from fights.
> 
> This faggot pepper sprayed a GIRL then RUNS AWAY. He is a literal useless retarded faggot who needs to be executed. Faggots like him are the reason women are so scared in todays society.
> 
> Listen to the way he says "I just wanna phuck!" he sounds like some fucking cringe bob's burger character or an autistic weeaboo. YOu are following the example of a total autistic retarded low t pussy ass faggot.


Can't argue with that. However I can't help but admire his low inhibness. Im not an autistic loser either


----------



## GetShrekt (Apr 20, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Jfl at the retards here calling this based and deserved.
> 
> Imagine it was your mother, sister etc. who gets harassed like this. Still based?


cope


germanlooks said:


> Jfl at the retards here calling this based and deserved.
> 
> Imagine it was your mother, sister etc. who gets harassed like this. Still based?


why would my mom or sister be in some hotel dressed like an escort, keep projecting your abused childhood memories of walking in on mommy getting dp


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Apr 20, 2022)

holy shit this dude is legit insane. im caging at this shit 





Your browser is not able to display this video.









Your browser is not able to display this video.









Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Gestapo (Apr 20, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Still based?


Classic incel mentality strikes again. 90% of the time you hear poeple call something 'based' on this site it is actually the exact opposite.
And they always blame others and never take responsibility for anything it's always other people's fault. 


looksmaxxed said:


> what's the point of that? he's still ugly and undesirable and he just made himself wanted by police


hopefully they lock his dumbass up in prison where all the prison tyrones tear him a new hole


----------



## GetShrekt (Apr 20, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> Find other men to fight, there are plenty who will start shit for no reason. I punched the shit out of someone many times, I've been punched and I've ran from fights.
> 
> This faggot pepper sprayed a GIRL then RUNS AWAY. He is a literal useless retarded faggot who needs to be executed. Faggots like him are the reason women are so scared in todays society.
> 
> Listen to the way he says "I just wanna phuck!" he sounds like some fucking cringe bob's burger character or an autistic weeaboo. YOu are following the example of a total autistic retarded low t pussy ass faggot.


You are such a faggot he literally does fight other men




Haha you stupid Reddit cuckold


----------



## GetShrekt (Apr 20, 2022)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> holy shit this dude is legit insane. im caging at this shit
> 
> View attachment 1643166
> 
> ...


 Mirin inhib


----------



## Gestapo (Apr 20, 2022)

GetShrekt said:


> why would my mom or sister be in some hotel dressed like an escort,


What does the way they dress have to do with anything? The point is that idiot harassed random women, who were minding their own business, and only made his situation even worse by potentially getting police involved.


----------



## looksmaxxed (Apr 20, 2022)

GetShrekt said:


> You are such a faggot he literally does fight other men
> 
> 
> 
> ...



none of those are fights you retard, he picks on people who will hold back or aren't fighters. and then he runs away.


----------



## GetShrekt (Apr 20, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> none of those are fights you retard, he picks on people who will hold back or aren't fighters. and then he runs away.


I don’t get it he was about to pepper spray that manlet, the same thing he did to the roasties


----------



## GetShrekt (Apr 20, 2022)

Gestapo said:


> What does the way they dress have to do with anything? The point is that idiot harassed random women, who were minding their own business, and only made his situation even worse by potentially getting police involved.


They put themselves in those circles to be harassed, if they weren’t liberated feminists they would never have interacted with him.


----------



## Gestapo (Apr 20, 2022)

GetShrekt said:


> They put themselves in those circles to be harassed, if they weren’t liberated feminists they would never have interacted with him.


thats right classic incel mentality strikes again
Remember guys, ALWAYS blame others it is always someone else's fault and never take responsibilty for your own actions or yourself.


----------



## fras (Apr 20, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> i would have left this autist with brain damage . Incels like this are insufferable, what a fucking retard



You wouldn't have done jack shit


----------



## GetShrekt (Apr 20, 2022)

Gestapo said:


> thats right classic incel mentality strikes again
> Remember guys, ALWAYS blame others it is always someone else's fault and never take responsibilty for your own actions or yourself.


This has nothing to do with incelibacy. If you do not want to be harassed by yobs, don’t hang around in low class places with low class people wtf is wrong with you.


----------



## Gestapo (Apr 20, 2022)

GetShrekt said:


> This has nothing to do with incelibacy. If you do not want to be harassed by yobs, don’t hang around in low class places with low class people wtf is wrong with you.


Not going to argue with a retard that thinks giving women&children vitamin deficiencies is based. 
You are a severe fucking retard and you will never improve in life if you keep blaming everyone and everything else.


----------



## GetShrekt (Apr 20, 2022)

Gestapo said:


> thats right classic incel mentality strikes again
> Remember guys, ALWAYS blame others it is always someone else's fault and never take responsibilty for your own actions or yourself.


So you want to trade blows? This is what’s known as retard mentality. The retard brain tries to reason however his vibration is not much higher than that of a fish, he resorts to the his primitive instincts and smiles smugly.


----------



## GetShrekt (Apr 20, 2022)

Gestapo said:


> Not going to argue with a retard that thinks giving women&children vitamin deficiencies is based.
> You are a severe fucking retard and you will never improve in life if you keep blaming everyone and everything else.


No it’s because you can’t argue. It’s incomprehensible that some people do not share a family with ran through trashy whores so you have to sperg out. It’s not my fault your mother is a typical cumskin slut with 300 bodies, the women of my family do not hang out in these poor places.


----------



## fras (Apr 20, 2022)

GetShrekt said:


> No it’s because you can’t argue. It’s incomprehensible that some people do not share a family with ran through trashy whores so you have to sperg out. It’s not my fault your mother is a typical cumskin slut with 300 bodies, the women of my family do not hang out in these poor places.



Bruh have some mercy on that fag, you fucking buried him with words of truth JFL.


----------



## Gestapo (Apr 20, 2022)

GetShrekt said:


> No it’s because you can’t argue. It’s incomprehensible that some people do not share a family with ran through trashy whores so you have to sperg out. It’s not my fault your mother is a typical cumskin slut with 300 bodies, the women of my family do not hang out in these poor places.


Your replies have zero substance and your claims have zero research or evidence to support them.
I clearly hit a nerve with you because you immediately resorted to making unsubstantiated claims about my mother. 


fras said:


> Bruh have some mercy on that fag, you fucking buried him with words of truth JFL.


another coping loser backing up another coping loser who would've thought


----------



## germanlooks (Apr 20, 2022)

GetShrekt said:


> You are such a faggot he literally does fight other men
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*„Tell me how your gfs pussy looks like“



*_


----------



## Deleted member 16944 (Apr 20, 2022)

This guy could be a slayer with a normal brain. Jfl


----------



## tyronelite (Apr 20, 2022)

Hipcel said:


> Repost.


Chad forum halo


----------



## Dark Latino (Apr 20, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> Thank you read every word very informative


Super dangerous guy needs to be in prison or mental hospital


----------



## tyronelite (Apr 20, 2022)

fogdart said:


> it's definitely this same dude



I’m gonna ask face real quick


----------



## TITUS (Apr 20, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> Only someone who was bullied all their life would side with a low t cringe faggot who harrasses women who are weaker then uses pepper spray, fucking literal pussy faggot.
> 
> Obv not gonna get fucked by doing this shit so he knows its totally over.
> 
> The whole thing, him, you, its an ER case waiting to happen. Rope you demented autist.


Yeah, but it's also hilarious, would pay for more videos like this.


----------



## Pakicel (Apr 20, 2022)

justinzayn said:


> this cant real
> View attachment 1642912
> 
> *only 6 psl plus guys are allowed this level of cold approach by females
> if that guy is white,then he should do this in rice land*


Autism. You just need to be normie level.


----------



## traveler (Apr 20, 2022)

all these videos


----------



## tyronelite (Apr 20, 2022)

Looks like it was smooth Sanchez


----------



## Deleted member 18408 (Apr 20, 2022)

Gonthar said:


> Jay Rockefeller(Johnny Young his real name): pics, clips and biography here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post more videos !!


----------



## EdouardManlet (Apr 20, 2022)

not interested in doing this shit myself, but i do wish i had the confidence of this man. literally doesn't give a single shit. dude has lower inhib than most people when they're absolutely drunk, incredible.


----------



## EdouardManlet (Apr 20, 2022)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> holy shit this dude is legit insane. im caging at this shit
> 
> View attachment 1643166
> 
> ...



0:55 in the first vid is brutal, even after this guy has been harassing her and she's clearly annoyed/uncomfortable about it... she still takes a moment to say she isn't indian. LMAO

over for curries.


----------



## Deleted member 18479 (Apr 21, 2022)

And I thought Dan Cilley was funny.

This shit is gold.


----------



## FrameMogger (Apr 21, 2022)

Salludon said:


> View attachment 1642893
> 
> 
> Did he say “little foid” at 0:36?


Brutal black pill, this video was posted earlier by uglier users but they got way fewer likes.  @Salludon pls have mercy on my ugly soul at least.


----------



## Deleted member 18479 (Apr 21, 2022)

Been binging this dude Jay and Smooth Sanchez all night. Literally howling with laughter. Now I'm depressed and have no idea why.


----------



## Patient A (Apr 21, 2022)

Gestapo said:


> another coping loser backing up another coping loser who would've thought


@fras and the other fag are curries thats what they do


----------



## 5ft1 (Apr 23, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## zerotohero (Jul 17, 2022)

Mogs me.


----------



## stamaster21 (Jul 17, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> what's the point of that? he's still ugly and undesirable and he just made himself wanted by police


this is cringe loser shit to the 1000 power, going around harassing women, notice iam not talking about him asking women for sex or dates. But these guys are literally going out harrass women and be dicks and harm women. These women should carry taser/pepper spray better yet a fire arm.


----------



## stamaster21 (Jul 17, 2022)

EdouardManlet said:


> not interested in doing this shit myself, but i do wish i had the confidence of this man. literally doesn't give a single shit. dude has lower inhib than most people when they're absolutely drunk, incredible.


not really much to be proud of the avg man is physically stronger by 30 percent compared to the avg women.


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Jul 17, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Jfl at the retards here calling this based and deserved.
> 
> Imagine it was your mother, sister etc. who gets harassed


lol look at this male feminist cuck, also, since i have brothers i can harrass and beat up as many foids as i want


----------



## DarkLoner94 (Jul 17, 2022)

Lol wtf


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Jul 17, 2022)

Gestapo said:


> What does the way they dress have to do with anything? The point is that idiot harassed random women, who were minding their own business, and only made his situation even worse by potentially getting police involved.


also who cares if he did its funny to watch


----------



## MoggerGaston (Jul 17, 2022)

JFL at all the cucks in this topic getting all worked up because of some guy annoying a few women at night. 0 harm was done.

In the netherlands every few months we get videos of *men* being beaten to a pulp for no apparent reason, just because some group of guys were bored/annoyed and are like 'he looked at me the wrong way'.

There's a huge empathy gap in society. A women being treated poorly? Sound the alarm.

Men being beaten to a pulp for no reason and being handicapped for the rest of their life? Oh well, life as usual.

JFL at u bunch of feminist simp cucks.


----------



## stamaster21 (Jul 17, 2022)

Gestapo said:


> What does the way they dress have to do with anything? The point is that idiot harassed random women, who were minding their own business, and only made his situation even worse by potentially getting police involved.


dudes a fuckn loser  and gets off on harrassing random women. all fun and games till he does it to a women who is armed.


----------



## stamaster21 (Jul 17, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> JFL at all the cucks in this topic getting all worked up because of some guy annoying a few women at night. 0 harm was done.
> 
> In the netherlands every few months we get videos of *men* being beaten to a pulp for no apparent reason, just because some group of guys were bored/annoyed and are like 'he looked at me the wrong way'.
> 
> ...


wrong is wrong, must people understand this, but some folks wanna take out their personal hate and use it as a excuse to agree with some loser harrassing people.


----------



## MoggerGaston (Jul 17, 2022)

stamaster21 said:


> wrong is wrong, must people understand this, but some folks wanna take out their personal hate and use it as a excuse to agree with some loser harrassing people.


Because men harassing, abusing and killing other men is the norm.

Being a man is far more dangerous than being a woman, despite (retarded) society claiming the exact opposite. 
Even mentioning this basic fact of life nowadays would label you as a misogynist. So might aswell say fuck it and actually become misogynist if you are going to be labeled as it anyways. I get the vibe.


----------



## stamaster21 (Jul 22, 2022)

Gestapo said:


> Classic incel mentality strikes again. 90% of the time you hear poeple call something 'based' on this site it is actually the exact opposite.
> And they always blame others and never take responsibility for anything it's always other people's fault.
> 
> hopefully they lock his dumbass up in prison where all the prison tyrones tear him a new hole


I have to agree this guys is going way over-board, ye this guy is probably gonna get locked up. But don't feel fooled hes not gonna act like this around a women with man who looks violent and ready to fight or shoot and kill. that one vid of the musclar shorter middle eastern guys is different because, you can tell that guy thou physically strong was not about that violent life.


----------



## wannaimprove (Aug 28, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Jfl at the retards here calling this based and deserved.
> 
> Imagine it was your mother, sister etc. who gets harassed like this. Still based?


fuck them bitchies


----------



## dat feel (Sep 29, 2022)

this thread is insane, can't believe i missed this

it reminds me of the early experiments on PSL

notice how the girls in that first video unironically thought they were going to meet a MM

this further confirms that there is a huge surplus of men, and that all men are operating at half their PSL rating


----------



## Umbra (Oct 14, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.





Bump


----------



## House Lannister (Oct 14, 2022)

My hero fr idk why he’s getting charged he did nothing wrong


----------

